
America Needs a Divorce (2016) - kshatrea
https://medium.com/@alannoah79/america-needs-a-divorce-fdb1e37f2575
======
xkcd-sucks
It's rather shocking the American Civil War and Confederate States of America
aren't mentioned in this article

